# Friday at the Woodworking Show



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, the 2Cool woodturners were out in force today. What a pleasure to meet and put faces with names. We had an opportunity to have a real "show and tell" Thanks for all the positive comments about my turnings and Thanks for coming by the Gulf Coast Woodturners booth. If your going to be at the show on Saturday or Sunday come by and "shake and howdy". Look forward to meeting you.

Mr Bill


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey mr bill it was a great pleasure to meet you and all the other turners. I had a very good time. I might have even learned a few things







. I have a question "What kind of wood was that guy making hats out of?".

I will post pistures as soon as I wake up and get some coffee in me


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good to meet & spend sometime with ya Mr Bill. Enjoyed it and learned a thing or two. 

Had hoped to spend some more time down there(missed the sharpening seminar) but duty called. Had to head home and go rescue Jr's truck. $180 and a few hours on my back and he's up & running again. Several hot showers and 1/2 bottle of Aleve and I'll be up & running again too!! 

Good to meet Trod and Hooked & his wife. Good to see ya again Bobby & SC. I made it out of there right at $100, how'd the rest of y'all make out? 

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

It was good to meet you Bill. Some beautiful turnings out there for sure. 
Enjoyed meeting up with the other 2cool'ers as well -- Bobby, Brew, Specklecatcher and Trodery Maybe one of these days I'll get to doing some turning but I bought so much other stuff I have do some building first.


----------



## VelShirley (Nov 15, 2006)

Brew said:


> Good to meet & spend sometime with ya Mr Bill. Enjoyed it and learned a thing or two.
> 
> Had hoped to spend some more time down there(missed the sharpening seminar) but duty called. Had to head home and go rescue Jr's truck. $180 and a few hours on my back and he's up & running again. Several hot showers and 1/2 bottle of Aleve and I'll be up & running again too!!
> 
> ...


no comment


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It was nice seeing you again Mr. Bill.

It was also a pleasure meeting all you other guys as well.

I only spent $29 at Rockler...not even enought to get my parking reimbursed.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where did you go Trogery? We were looking around and you were gone. Great meeting you. Now I got to get ready for some of that brisket at the gathering.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

*ummmm*



VelShirley said:


> no comment


I ain't sayin' nothin' either.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

VelShirley said:


> no comment


whoops - that was me posting from mom's computer.

still no comment.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Where did you go Trogery? We were looking around and you were gone. Great meeting you. Now I got to get ready for some of that brisket at the gathering.


I can't stand still for to long, i walked around everything at least 4 or 5 times. Before I left I looked for you to say good-bye but I couldn't find ya!

It was a pleasure meeting everyone.

HEY HOOKED....what all did you get at the show?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Too many things to list but........I have to buy a new router now to use some of it. 

Did anyone get one of those 'spring hammer' nail set? I couldn't pass it up.
And those Kreg screw systems. Cabinets for the new shop you know.
One of the best buys was two of those magnetic metal dishes to keep nuts and bolts from escaping.
We looked like a couple pack mules on the way out the door.
My wife suggested going back Sunday to see if any of the vendors were reducing prices to avoid carrying stuff home but I resisted the temptation...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I managed to pass on the spring hammer thing.

and the screw extractor - although the lady doing the demo made it hard to pass up.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The only thing I bought was some wheels for the band saw...Now with those wheels I can roll it around easier to clean under it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

About that cleaning......
I did actually clean up my mess after playing with the Kreg on Saturday so I suppose that's a start......


----------

